# want to use plexi for the pane of a diy tank



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

I've got a line on some really cheap lexan or plexi. I want to build a couple of 72"x24"x18" tall tanks using the plastic as the front pane. The question is what should I use to adhear it to drylok. Think silicone would work?


----------



## Stickzula (Sep 14, 2007)

IME silicone doesn't adhere well to acrylic, I don't have any experience with polycarbonite though. I don't know about the toxicity of contact cement, but that may work??


----------



## LowCel (Apr 6, 2004)

Gorrilla glue and duct tape, they will hold anything!!! :dancing:


----------



## imusuallyuseless (Dec 28, 2005)

I believe one of the other forum members was toying around w/sanding the 2" border of an acryllic sheet and apply a layer of epoxy just in that area. Then use silicone to attach the surface of the epoxy.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Ok.... I got a 5'x5' piece of LEXAN this afternoon for $30... Anyone have experience with that?


----------



## spartman (Mar 3, 2009)

That sounds like a heck of a deal


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

I found a plastics recycler who will let me in the warehouse and sell things to me by the pound! I thought I was gonna have a heart attack when I walked in there today... Giant plastic tubs, plexiglass all over the place... insanity... just insanity... Reminded me of the time I visited a glass manufacturer.... I almost cried when I saw what they were throwing away!


----------



## spartman (Mar 3, 2009)

wonder how much it would cost to ship some of that stuff?


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

What are you in need of?


----------



## spartman (Mar 3, 2009)

panel for my soon to be built tank.

Would need to be 8 foot long total (if I got 2 4 foot pieces that would be okay) and about 24 to 30 inches high.

and of course however thick it would need to be for that.

I know for glass it would be 1/2 inch thick, dont know about plexi.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

TheFishGuy said:


> Ok.... I got a 5'x5' piece of LEXAN this afternoon for $30... Anyone have experience with that?


 There was a lexan tank in a pet shop here. It was circular since the lexan is flexible. It had a 4' round plywood bottom and a plywood strip up the back that the plastic was attached to. If tapped, the whole tank would jiggle.

If you set it up as a bowfront tank, it might jiggle less. Or you might have a much thicker piece of lexan that could be used flat.
http://www.polymerplastics.com/transparents_lexan.shtml


----------



## truett (Feb 21, 2007)

Silicone will not stick to acrylic very well. After a while it will start leaking. I don't remember where but I read about someone building an aquarium out of cement. He secesed the area where the acrylic was going to go and used a rubber gasket between the tank wall and the window. He used stainless steel bolts to hold the window in.


----------



## mepeterser2451 (Mar 23, 2007)

truett said:


> Silicone will not stick to acrylic very well. After a while it will start leaking. I don't remember where but I read about someone building an aquarium out of cement. He secesed the area where the acrylic was going to go and used a rubber gasket between the tank wall and the window. He used stainless steel bolts to hold the window in.


yah i remember seeing something like that too.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Sheesh... What about using the silicone as a gasket? Topped off with stainless screws??


----------



## mepeterser2451 (Mar 23, 2007)

TheFishGuy said:


> Sheesh... What about using the silicone as a gasket? Topped off with stainless screws??


makes sense. sounds easier too. test it out smallscale.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

I never do anything small scale.... If it leaks I'll just get glass LOL


----------



## kornphlake (Feb 12, 2004)

Be careful with epoxies and such, polycarbonate is sensitive to solvents and will craze (you'll understand what it means when you see it, the PC will look amost like a piece of broken safety glass) this significantly weakens the plastic.


----------



## truett (Feb 21, 2007)

TheFishGuy said:


> Sheesh... What about using the silicone as a gasket? Topped off with stainless screws??


I don't see why that wouldn't work if you can get the silicone the same thickness all the way around and let it set up first.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

I think the way that round tank was built, the bottom and back "spine" were lined with pond liner and the plastic screwed up against the edges as a gasket.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

What about getting actual gaskets like rubber and just screw the snot out of it? I couls also make a form for the silicone rather easily...


----------



## iceblue (Apr 27, 2004)

I don't remember the thread but their was a member who really went into finding a way to use silicone on plastic. He got hold of the plastic manufactures and found that if you flame the the area of the plastic that will be your seal just enough to rough it up you could then apply epoxy to it and it will adhere. This would enable you to use silicone between the coated plastic and the aquarium rim.


----------



## iceblue (Apr 27, 2004)

Here's the thread. 
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... &&start=30

Dooo provides 2 links for the preperation of the plastic.

http://www.polymercompositesinc.com/pci ... ONDING.pdf

http://www.polymercompositesinc.com/pci ... 20BULLETIN


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

SWEET!!! what ever happened to that Dude Dooo? where was his leak? in the window pane?

Keep in mind this only going to be a couple of 180's not a monster....


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Hmmn... seems that was his last post on the C-F.... not good..........


----------



## iceblue (Apr 27, 2004)

His friend gsxrchris hasn't posted in a while either.


----------



## truett (Feb 21, 2007)

Ten years ago I worked for a company that would buy o-ring rubber on rolls up to a 1/4 inch. If we needed to make a new o-rong we cut the length we needed and glue the ends together let it set up for a few seconds then it was ready to go. I can't find it anywhere now so I don't know if they still make it.


----------



## Stickzula (Sep 14, 2007)

How about silicone rubber cord stock?
Here is a link http://www.mcmaster.com/#96505k25/=1cdyau They have a bunch of different diameters.

What if you drilled holes in a pattern say 3"-6" O.C. and applied silicone along the perimeter and around each hole? Like you would do with form-a-gasket on an oil pan or transmission cover. The tricky part would be to get the while thing siliconed and inplace before any of it started to skin over. Having a 2nd person do 1/2 of the siliconing would help.

In theory(with either the silicone or the gasket), the screws hold the pane in place and the silicone/gasket seals it preventing leaks. So in affect, the silicone doesn't need to adhere to the plastic at all.


----------



## spotmonster (Nov 23, 2006)

TheFishGuy said:


> Keep in mind this only going to be a couple of 180's not a monster....


Jonathan, you're wimping out on us, ONLY a couple of 180's!

Cmon, at least go 8ft. :lol:


----------



## spotmonster (Nov 23, 2006)

By the way, this guy used silicone as a gasket on a 2500. Although without pics, I'm not sure what the shims are he's talking about.

Sorry, can't get the link to work, have to copy and paste. Go to http://www.anything fish.comand click on "Todd's 2500 Gallon Sting Ray Tank"

http://www.anythingfish.com/Todd's Cement 2500/Todd's_Concrete_2500_Gallon_Aquarium.htm


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Well, It's _two_ 180's... If I go 8' I won't have room for the utility tub in the fish room LOL

Interesting links fellas...

Sptomonster, when are you gonna come out and drink some beer? I mean look at fish....


----------



## spotmonster (Nov 23, 2006)

TheFishGuy said:


> Sptomonster, when are you gonna come out and drink some beer? I mean look at fish....


I have to get out there soon, before gas goes back up! Thanks for the invite, I promise I'm gonna take you up on it sooner or later. I wish I had made it while the tank was empty, so I could come back later and see it full.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

I'm glad I got it finished when I did... Every weekend if full this April with side work. I'll have Easter off though LOL


----------



## truett (Feb 21, 2007)

TFG Have you put this one on hold?


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Yes, for a few moments atleast... But I will do it...


----------



## truett (Feb 21, 2007)

I know how it is. I have a 60 gal that I am going to set up, but my wife has some things she wants done first. So guess what comes first.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

:lol: I definately understand that!


----------



## TheeMon (May 11, 2004)

hey tfg, hows it going, remember me? prolly not. is that recyling center south of you by any chance? id love some big plastic tubs, especially low ones for crayfish.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Wow, sound familair... Have we met?

The recycling place is not south of me ,it's west... in Eastlake I believe...


----------

